# For Jessica86 new dapple buckling today ;)!



## smshooter515 (Jan 20, 2013)

Shaddrack did good again so excited to announce our new baby today! Fullblood black and tan buckling! Maybe Jessica wants to be his new mommy 
















Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

OH MY GOODNESS I'm in love. His color is exactly what I want and he's already so stocky in the front. Please oh please keep me in mind when he gets priced  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Way too cute!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:drool: He is great!


----------



## smshooter515 (Jan 20, 2013)

Sorry Jessica84 not 86 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ha!! I didn't even notice lol. That's ok take some years away 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Oh, he's soooooooooooo cute!!!!! Jessica, you'r really LUCKY I just got my Shaddrack buckling!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute, congrats


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats!! He's gorgeous!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

spidy1 said:


> Oh, he's soooooooooooo cute!!!!! Jessica, you'r really LUCKY I just got my Shaddrack buckling!!!!


I saw your post. He is so handsome. I can't wait to see what kind of kids you get. Don't forget me when your over ran by black paint doelings lol

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Jessica84 said:


> I saw your post. He is so handsome. I can't wait to see what kind of kids you get. Don't forget me when your over ran by black paint doelings lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


You don't have to worry, you know I have to show EVERY body all my new babies! Just watch for my spring time baby threds and then be the first to reserve, I do have to keep at least 2 doelings as replacements, but out of 3 does and a first time buck, there has to be girls!!!!! ( I have rarely gotten boys out of young first time bucks)


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Your lucky boys always out do girls here.....especially the pretty ones. I always have very pretty boys


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

He is really beautiful! What beautiful color! We love color! Crossroads has a buck my daughter sure would love to buy.....lol.


----------



## smshooter515 (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks for all the nice complements 









Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh my goodness!!! Such cuteness. You should be very proud of mama and daddy both they did good!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## BLUE_GRANITE_BOERS (Apr 30, 2014)

He's beautiful!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

Wow what a beauty!


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

He is gorgeous.


----------



## cg2542 (Jul 2, 2014)

Wow! I've never seen the dappled coloring before! The buck and the new baby are just beautiful!


----------



## strongatheart1 (Jan 28, 2014)

Beautiful!!!!❤


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

smshooter515 said:


> Thanks for all the nice complements
> 
> View attachment 72468
> 
> ...


He is so freaking adorable..I love him!! congrats!!


----------



## smshooter515 (Jan 20, 2013)

Thank you we had a black paint boy today he's a monster too! ABGA Purebred









Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I saw on fb...how much does he weigh?!!! He's half grown


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## smshooter515 (Jan 20, 2013)

The battery is dead on my scale  im gonna try n get that fixed today


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Very beautiful looking boys you both have there.


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

So Cute ! Congrats !


----------

